# Should or Should not put your soap to fridge?



## karenChin (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm wondering should i place my soap to the fridge?
Read some post that regarding putting the soap in to the fridge due to avoid moist from the air. After 12 hours of waiting yesterday I remove my soap from the mold ( cover with plastic wrap and cover few layer of towel) I find out that the soap is cover with some water drop which I think is steam water from the soap, after I remove it from mold my soap is kinda oily (beside and below) and I just wipe it of with towel and kept it in fridge to dry it up. Today when I take it out is consider fine with a bit of wet which I think it's normal when u remove it from the fridge and I do my cutting, in the middle of cutting the soap become more wet due to the room temperature and fridge is different. 

Is it true that placing soap to fridge is helping to avoid moist ? If yes , how to avoid the room temperature issue when u remove it out from fridge ? 

Anyone here can share some idea of avoiding the moist issue ? I'm facing this moist issue every time I make soap no matter MP soap or CP soap. Please advise .. Thank you so much for giving a hand to soap newbie.

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## lsg (Dec 22, 2014)

I would think that putting your soap in the refrigerator would cause condensation to form when removed from refrigeration.  About the only time I put my soap in the refrigerator or even freezer is to prevent discoloration as with milk soaps.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm just blown away that so many people have room in their fridge for large logs of soap! We have 2 fridges and a freezer and they're all stuffed!

I'm not sure why the moisture is a problem? Is there a reason why you can't blot the top dry when you unwrap it?

Are you sure the moisture is water, and not oil or fragrance?

Some soaps just "sweat" - they have some glycerin droplets on them. It's no big deal.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 22, 2014)

What is it about moisture in the air that you are trying to avoid?

As above, people generally only cool their soap as a way of avoiding gel. But one side effect is condensation when it is placed in a warmer room, like when you have a cold gin and tonic on a hot day and the glass gets soaking wet from the condensation. Some people go from freezer to fridge to cold room to normal room slowly so that the condensation is minimal. 

I think if moisture is your key issue, don't worry too much about cooling the soap down.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 22, 2014)

I would just remove it from the fridge, and let it sit a few hrs before cutting so that the entire loaf comes to room temp. 

What is the reason you want to _not_ gel the soap? Is it a milk soap, or one that has a high sugar content? Or just personal preference?

ETA: After reading your post again, I see that you covered your loaf prior with plastic wrap and towels, so you did insulate? If so, then it most likely gelled already..so after you removed the insulation, was there oil droplets on the top of the loaf and you _then_ placed it in the fridge?

If it was oil, you need to see if it is FO or glycerin.. which after some cure time, it may absorb back in..however if it is 'water' it could be lye..have you done a zap test?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

When I freeze my soaps to get them out of individual molds, I definitely do get condensation on them. I don't bother doing anything about it - I put my new soaps in cardboard flats and they are stored in a room with a dehumidifier.


----------

